# Airbag Light on... (01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250))



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

So the airbag light came on random while driving and stays on...
The car is 2008 Audi A3 2.0T (8P)
Here's the code I pulled up with my VAGCOM:
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 M HW: 8P0 959 655 M
Component: Airbag 9.41 H01 4210 
Revision: 91H01421 Serial number: 003CQ0G00WJM 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
Part No: 8P0 910 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. H02 0030
1 Fault Found:
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 37819 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.17
Time: 22:11:15
Could I try clearing the code to see if it comes back? Or is it recommended not to touch the airbag module?
I just wanted to get some ideas on what it might be before I make an appointment with the dealer and waste too much time








Thanks!


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

yoonskim said:


> So the airbag light came on random while driving and stays on...
> The car is 2008 Audi A3 2.0T (8P)
> Here's the code I pulled up with my VAGCOM:
> Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
> ...


Hey,

I realize it was long time ago but if you remember what was the issue for the airbag light it would be great if you could share what you did to fix it?

thanks


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

I have exactly the same car and i'm pulling the same code. Did you ever solve this?
Thanks!


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

Read this post

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2007-2-0T-clock-spring-slip-ring-replacement


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

eBIOpower said:


> Read this post
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2007-2-0T-clock-spring-slip-ring-replacement


Thanks for that link. i'm going to replace my clock spring. I just want to confirm that a slip ring is just another name for a clock spring? So i'll be replacing the entire unit with this: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/ES318661/

Thanks again


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, slip ring = clock spring.

You can get it almost 2x cheaper from http://www.eeuroparts.com/Parts/57040/Air-Bag-Clock-Spring-1K0959653D/
That's where I got mine and its OEM, made in Czech republic if i remember right, same as the original that i removed.


----------

